# CUPS 1.4.6 web management needs cookies??

## Cyker

Is it me or does the web interface for cups-1.4.6 need cookies enabled to work??

----------

## Apheus

I had to whitelist "localhost" in NoScript :sigh:

Cannot tell about cookies, I have them enabled anyway (not at the machine atm)

----------

## Cyker

I had to revert to 1.3.11; For some reason the configs for the printer settings work for my HP but not my Canon. Also the 1.3 UI is sooo much less ugly and horrid!

----------

## Apheus

I have just checked: Yes, for administrative actions cookies must be enabled. If they are not, the password dialog does not appear and any changes are silently discarded.

----------

## Cyker

I do wonder why they have done that...

----------

## Apheus

This intransparent and "stealth" behaviour sounds to me like programmers who do not think enough about corner cases, and test only with standard browsers and standard settings. Maybe third-party software was used for authentication.

I would expect at least a message to enable javascript and cookies.

----------

